
Building an Arcade Machine from Scratch - zecken
http://sam.town/arcade-machine/
======
khcondo
10/10 can confirm the previous owner of that monitor is a cool dude.

but fo reelz, dope project! im suprised you stuck through the pain of x86 /
arm incompatibilities vs switching to an easier but more expensive solution
like a NUC or one of the silly intel single board computers but your choice is
better for a shareable project

------
masonic
Is the domain name an homage to Sam's Town, the now-defunct old time arcade
along Highway 50 near Cameron Park?

